# Alpencross - Mit welchem Bike über die Berge?



## Aninaj (3. Juni 2016)

Hallöle,

ich habe gesehen, dass einige der Ladies hier schon über die Alpen geradelt sind. Da es letztes Jahr nicht geklappt hat, startet nun also 2016 der zweite Versuch und die Planung ist im vollen Gange.

Was ich allerdings bisher noch nicht so richtig geplant habe, mit welchem Bike ich überhaupt fahren soll. Vielleicht könnt ihr mal ein paar grundlegende Dinge nennen, die ihr aus Erfahrung wieder / anders machen würdet bzgl. der Bikewahl für eine Tour ohne Gepäcktransport.

Das fängt bei HT oder Fully an, geht über den Transport von Wasser und anderem Gedöns am Rahmen bis zur Frage, die versenkbare Stütze gegen eine "normale" zu tauschen, um Gewicht zu sparen und eine etwas größere Satteltasche unterzubringen. 

Und nein, das Rad, mit dem ich die letzte Tour über die Alpen geplant hatte kann ich nicht nehmen, das gibt's nicht mehr - ist auch gut so 

Danke
Janni


----------



## mtbbee (3. Juni 2016)

danke für die Frage die mich ebenso "plagt" , hätte auch fast von mir sein können .....

Hardtail hätte den Vorteil das man den Rucksack bergauf besser befestigen kann, Fully den besseren Komfort und mehr Spass auf den Trails. Leider ist meine Auswahl noch ein wenig grösser: Trailbike 140mm, Enduro 160 mm.
Meine Entscheidung geht in Richtig mehr Federweg. Selbst mit dem Enduro komme ich richtig gut berghoch und habe den meisten und sichersten Abfahrtsspass. Bergauf ist nicht auf Geschwindigkeit, Höhenmeter und Kilometer Sammeln ausgelegt. Daher wirds wahrscheinlich mein Lieblingsbike werden, im schlimmsten Fall das Remedy mit 140mm.
Sattelstütze: für die Woche kommt ne mechanische Gravity Dropper rein. Auf händisch Absenken habe ich keine Lust. die 200 bis 300 g gegenüber einer normalen nehme ich in Kauf.
Ob alle Entscheidungen richtig waren kann ich Dir erst Ende August sagen. Zum Ladiestreffen im Chiemgau teste ich mal die Kombination Enduro und schwerer Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Ich hab zwar noch keinen AlpenX gemacht, aber einen zweiwöchigen PyrenäenX (als totaler Noob) und danach so einige 3-4 Tages Kringel, daher antworte ich trotzdem mal:

Der größte und einzige Fehler, den ich beim PyrenäenX gemacht habe war, mich von den erfahrenen Mitfahrern "anschwätzen" zu lassen. Sprich, ich habe zu sehr auf andere Erfahrungen gehört und zu wenig auf mein eigenes Gefühl dabei, und hab mich ob der "besonderen Anforderungen" einer Mehrtagestour verrückt machen lassen. So war ich dann am Ende mit Material unterwegs, mit dem ich nicht klar kam. Z.B. habe ich mir Klickpedale montiert, obwohl ich damals schon mit Flats unterwegs war, weil die Mitfahrer meinten, ohne Klicks käme ich keinen Berg hoch. Pustekuchen, die Power hätte auch für Flats gereicht, dafür habe ich mich Bergab ständig unwohl gefühlt, weil ich vor allem das Einklicken nicht mehr gewohnt war und es nicht geklappt hat. Oder ich habe mir eine große Satteltasche besorgt, weil das angeblich die beste Möglichkeit wäre, Dinge zu verstauen. Dadurch konnte ich aber den Sattel nur noch "ungenügend" versenken und hab mich bergab noch unwohler gefühlt. Der Rucksack, den ich mir dafür besorgt hatte war der, den die anderen bevorzugen, aber leider auch der, der auf meinem Rücken absolut nicht sitzen wollte und so auf Abfahrten wie eine Abrissbirne hin- und her pendelte, egal wie fest ich die Riemen zurrte.

Nach der Erfahrung habe ich angefangen, das ganze entspannter zu sehen. Eine Mehrtagestour ist nichts total spezielles, man fährt einfach mehrere Tagestouren hintereinander. Und genau so bin ich seitdem auch unterwegs, wenn wir mehrtägige Kringel machen: genau gleich als würde ich eine Tagestour in den Bergen machen, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass noch 3 Kleidungsstücke und eine Zahnbürste mehr im Rucksack stecken.
Erprobtes und gewohntes Material nehmen. Die Dinge, mit denen man sich selbst am wohlsten fühlt (nicht die Dinge, die andere für geeignet halten, letztendlich muss man selbst damit klar kommen), und mit denen man sich selbst vorstellen kann, sich auf einem Berg gut klar zu kommen. Nicht verrückt machen lassen. Dann klappt das schon 

Meine persönliche Präferenz für Tages/Mehrtagestouren in den richtigen Bergen:
- FR-HT weil es leichter ist für lange Tragepassagen und bergab beim Stolpern mehr Spaß macht
- normale Sattelstütze. Weniger defektanfällig, mehr Absenkbereich, weniger Gewicht.
- die schwersten Sachen aus dem Rucksack in eine Rahmentasche (Framie). Damit hat das Rad beim Tragen einen bessren Schwerpunkt um es "freihändig" auf den Rücken zu legen, die Sattelabsenkbarkeit wird nicht beeinträchtigt wie bei einer Satteltasche, man hat bergab einen leichten Rucksack.

Wegen Wasser: kommt darauf an, wo ihr unterwegs seid. In den stark "erschlossenen" Bereichen der Ost- und Zentralalpen gibt es an jeder Ecke Wasser, da braucht man nicht viel mitzunehmen und kann immer nachfüllen. In den etwas abgelegeneren Bereichen der Westalpen muss man entweder eine 3l Trinkblase voll machen, oder man nimmt einen Wasserfilter mit, um Wasser aus Bächen oder zweifelhaften Brunnen trinken zu können: https://www.amazon.de/Sawyer-Wasser...F8&qid=1464936007&sr=1-4&keywords=sawyer+mini


----------



## KarinS (3. Juni 2016)

wie Scylla sagt, auf's eigene Gefühl hören! Kommt ja auch auf die Strecke an, wie viele Höhenmeter, Forststraßen runter oder Trails, mit/ohne Shuttle/Seilbahnunterstützung etc. 

Würde mich da nicht verrückt machen und das Rad nehmen, das mir taugt. Und wenn's 500g mehr wiegt ist doch egal, Du hast Dich ja nicht für die Transalp Challenge angemeldet und fährst nicht auf Zeit....


----------



## Aninaj (3. Juni 2016)

Der Tipp auf das eigene Gefühl zu hören ist natürlich immer der Beste, allerdings habe ich aktuell kein so richtiges.

Zur Auswahl stehen aktuell ein Fully (eher Trail , AM) und ein HT (eher FR) - Gewicht ist minimal unterschiedlich und zählt daher nicht.

Vorteil HT: kann eine Flasche und vielleicht noch etwas Kleinkram am Rahmen unterbringen, fühle mich zumindest runter sicherer auf dem Bike
Nachteil HT: Es ist doch recht kurz und für die vielen hm hoch eigentlich nicht so optimal

Vorteil Fully: bissle mehr Komfort, läßt sich etwas besser den Berg hoch treten
Nachteil Fully:kann keine Flasche und auch sonst nix im/am Rahmen unterbringen, fühle mich bergrunter aktuell noch nicht soo sicher wie auf dem HT (arbeite da aber grad noch bissle dran)

Aus meiner Sicht hat aktuell kein Bike die Nase vorn, weil keines wirklich gut geeignet ist. Brauch also noch nen Bike , damit es mir dann wie mtbbee geht und ich mich immer noch nicht richtig entscheiden kann.

Die Punkte die @scylla angesprochen hat sind natürlich wichtig - sich nicht von anderen zu irgendwas überreden lassen - aber die Idee etwas mehr am Rad unterzubringen als auf Tagestouren finde ich schon an sich gut, wobei ich auch so schon geschaut habe, dass sich z.B. der Sattel mit Tasche noch so weit absenken läßt oder der bisher präferierte Rucksack mir auf dem Rücken zuviel hin und her wackelt.

Ich will auch auf jeden Fall das Setup vorher grundlegend testen, um noch offensichtliche Schwachstellen zu finden. Aber muss ja nicht jeden Fehler mitnehmen, den man finden kann


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Vorteil HT: man bekommt ohne Gewürge ein Framie dran und braucht keine dämliche Satteltasche 

Wieviel Bergauftreten ist denn dabei, bei eurer geplanten Tour?
Vielleicht kannst du es ja daran fest machen.
Wenn mehr zu schieben/tragen ist als zu treten, würde ich das Rad nehmen, das sich leichter trägt, und nicht das, welches sich leichter tritt. 
Wenn längere Tragepassagen zu erwarten sind, würde ich einfach mal testweise das Rad auf den bepackten AX-Rucksack legen und schauen, welches besser liegt. Da gibt es ganz gewaltige Unterschiede, es gibt Räder, die auf dem Rücken ganz furchtbar liegen, die man immer festhalten muss, und die einem Rückenschmerzen machen. Und es gibt Räder, die man einfach hinten drauf schmeißt und dann vergisst.

Letztendlich lässt man sich vom "Bergauf" am Anfang sehr viel Respekt einflößen. Woran man sich hinterher aber nur noch erinnert ist das "Bergab". Zumindest geht es mir so. Von daher lege ich mittlerweile nur noch auf Tragepassagen wert, weil die einen dermaßen fertig machen können, dass hinterher die Abfahrt keinen Spaß mehr macht. Die Fahranteile bergauf sind mir vollkommen schnuppe, das geht immer irgendwie und notfalls schieb ich halt. Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt bei mir eindeutig darauf, dass es bergab Spaß macht, alles andere wird irgendwie drumherum "angepasst".


----------



## Aninaj (3. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Vorteil HT: man bekommt ohne Gewürge ein Framie dran und braucht keine dämliche Satteltasche



Aber auch keine Flasche mehr, oder? Am Reiserad fahre ich eine kleine Rahmentasche von Vaude. Da geht dann aber auch nur noch eine Flasche in den Rahmen. Beim HT ist der Rahmen ja noch kleiner... 

Ich muss einfach wachsen, dann kann ich nen größeren Rahmen fahren und bringen mehr am Rad unter. Hätte auch den Vorteil, dass das Gewicht-Mensch vs Gewicht-Rad Verhältnis nicht mehr so ungünstig ist


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber auch keine Flasche mehr, oder?



Ich persönlich nehm keine Flasche mehr mit.
Das war beim PyrenäenX auch so ein Punkt: weil alle meinten, Flasche sei besser, hab ich eine mitgenommen. Und nur einmal daraus getrunken. Hätte ich auch daheim lassen können. Gott sei Dank hatte ich zusätzlich die Trinkblase dabei, dann hab ich einfach die immer etwas voller gemacht und gut war.
Am Ende hat man da immer nur Kuhscheiße dran hängen und mag's eh nimmer anfassen.

Bei meinem HT geht auch nur entweder Framie oder Flasche. Ich hab dann mal gewogen, was mein mit allen schweren/kleinen Dingen bepacktes Framie wiegt, und bin bei 3kg gelandet. Eine Trinkflasche wiegt <1kg, und wenn sie leergetrunken ist fast nichts mehr.
Letztendlich bekommt man mit dem Framie also deutlich! mehr Gewicht dauerhaft aus dem Rucksack, und das Trinken wird nicht so vollgeschissen, wenn's im Rucksack steckt 

Ich bin am Berg auch immer die kleinste Person mit dem schwersten Rad. Umgebracht hat's mich noch nicht, und am Ende meinen sie immer, ich hätte einen Vorteil weil mein Gesamtgewicht so günstig wäre


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2016)

Von 2004 bis 2010 bin ich jedes Jahr mit dem gleichen HT gefahren. Ab 2011 hab ich mir aufgrund des Alters und der mehr werdenden Rückenproblemen ein Fully angeschafft und bin damit gefahren. Ich hab nie ein Rad als Alternative gehabt, was die ganze Sache natürlich vereinfachte. Wenn ich damals mit dem HT vieles nicht gefahren bin, lag es vor allem auch an der mangelnden Fahrtechnik. 
Schieben war und ist für mich immer unangenehm und anstrengend wegen meiner geringen Körpergröße und des daraus resultierenden schlechten Hebels. Mit dem Tragen ists ähnlich, Rucksack + Bike sind ca. 19-20 kg und das in Relation zum Körpergewicht, sowieso ein schlechtes Verhältnis. Sowas muss man wollen  dann kommts auf 1 oder 2 kg hin oder her nicht drauf an. Wie rum man das Bike trägt muss man ausprobieren, gut kann sein das Auflager aufm Rucksack oder wie Scylla schon öfters erwähnt hat, ein Gummiring und/oder ein Polster am Rahmen zum Tragen. Ich hab mir dann auch schon mal ein Kleidungsstück um den Hals gelegt.
Ich fahr mit Klickis, da für mich die Verletzungsgefahr beim Schieben geringer ist und ich auf engen Trails weniger hängenbleib.
Die letzten zweimal bin ich mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze gefahren und ich machs dieses Jahr wieder. Ich hab bisher festgestellt, sie muckt entweder vorher schon immer mal oder sie funktioniert. Auch sonst hab ich bisher erst 1x einen Platten gehabt und sonst nix!
Trinksack wird verwendet und gleichzeitig Flasche, die kann ich zwischendurch schneller wieder auffüllen, der Sack ist für bergauf Fahren genial. Ists ne wasserreiche Gegend wird der Sack wenig befüllt. Beim Wasser holen einfach drauf achten, dass das Vieh nicht grad oberhalb oder neben dem Bach stehen, die natürliche Klärung über Steine im Bach macht das Wasser schon nach kurzer Strecke sauber. In der Schweiz z.B. gibts in jedem Ort nen Brunnen 

So jetzt dreh ich erstmal ne Runde, bis später


----------



## Aninaj (3. Juni 2016)

Hmm.. fahre sonst halt nie mit Trinkblase, müßte ich mal probieren. Aber stimmt schon, etwas "festes" an den Rahmen zu fixieren macht mehr Sinn als das Wasser. Und wie gesagt, wegen dem Gewicht in Summe mache ich mir weniger Gedanken als um die Verteilung. Ich denke ein Bike, dass gute Uphill Qualitäten hat und bei dem ich viel im Rahmen unterbringen kann, um den Rücken zu entlasten, macht am Ende mehr Spaß, als alles auf dem Rücken zu buckeln. Wenn aber die Uphill Qualitäten schlecht sind, dann bringt es auch nicht so viel, das Gewicht vom Rücken ans Rad zu bekommen.

Dann drehe ich die Frage mal um, kann ich was an meinem HT optimieren, um die Bergauf Qualität zu verbessern, ohne dass die bergab Qualität zu sehr leidet?


----------



## mtbbee (3. Juni 2016)

Fazit aus dem wie Du es weiter oben beschrieben hast: falscher Rahmen da zu kompakt, also eine Nummer größer oder längeren Negativ Vorbau, Federgabel mit 130 mm Federweg. Aber darunter leidet natürlich die Bergab Qualität ... Geht also nicht mit Deinem onone 456

Weitere Möglichkeit: Rückentraining und ab und an Fahrten mit schwerem Rucksack, damit gewöhnst Du Dich mit der Zeit hoffentlich an den Rucksack. Nächste Schwierigkeit: Findung des für Deinen Körper optimalen Rucksacks ... ich weiß wovon ich spreche - mit z.b. einem Gleitwirbel ist es eine Herausforderung was passendes zu finden.

Vielleicht planst Du auch erstmal ne Wochenendtour, danach kann man noch optimieren auch was die Radwahl angeht.

Achja, ein Fatbike könnte ich ja auch noch in Betracht ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (3. Juni 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Fazit aus dem wie Du es weiter oben beschrieben hast: falscher Rahmen da zu kompakt, also eine Nummer größer oder längeren Negativ Vorbau, Federgabel mit 130 mm Federweg. Aber darunter leidet natürlich die Bergab Qualität ... Geht also nicht mit Deinem onone 456



Genau das wollte ich jetzt nicht hören/lesen  Das mit der Nummer größer ist mir nämlich auch schon gekommen und so'n bissle schrauben macht ja auch immer Spaß und nen Rahmen für den Notfall sollte man ja auch immer daheim haben, oder?  

Edit: Bin beim Pfalz Camp mal ein paar Meter bergauf mit einem 456 Carbon OnOne gefahren und das tritt sich schon deutlich angenehmer den Berg hoch. Das gibts ja nur in 16"...

Das mit dem Rucksack finden und dann trainieren ist klar. Fahre ja auch sonst immer mit, nur nicht so viel Zeugs drin, dass muss ich dann noch üben. Wochenendtour(en) sind geplant.



mtbbee schrieb:


> Achja, ein Fatbike könnte ich ja auch noch in Betracht ziehen



Diese Wahl bleibt mir zum Glück ersparrt


----------



## mtbbee (3. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Diese Wahl bleibt mir zum Glück ersparrt



mir auch, ist keine Option, Schnee wird ja nicht mehr liegen, obwohl bei dem heutigen Klimawandel weiß man ja nie


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Juni 2016)

Nur so eine Frage zwischendurch: wie schwer ist euer Mehrtagestourrucksack, dass ihr Sachen lieber am Radl befestigt?

Ich komme auf 6.5-7kg--die volle 2l-Trinkblase miteingerechnet--und komme mit dem Gewicht ohne Probleme klar (164cm/65kg). Fahre zwar keine S3++ Trails wie die Scylla, eher bis S2, aber Trails sind schon der Hauptgrund, warum ich überhaupt Mehrtagestouren mache, d.h. ich versuche so wenig Forststrasse/Teer zu fahren wie möglich. Bin es allerdings vom Bergsteigen gewohnt, schwere Rucksäcke zu tragen. Das A u O ist natürlich ein gut sitzender Rucksack, mir passt z.B. der Osprey Escapist 25 in S/M wunderbar, aber das ist sehr individuell.

Mein Tip wäre auch: die mitgeführte Ausrüstung so weit wie möglich abzuspecken. Als Wechselklamotten dienen bei mir leichte Wandershorts, unter die ich bei kaltem Wetter eine dünne, leichte Funktionsleggin anziehe. Dazu ein ultraleichtes Funktionsshirt und gut ist. Trotz Clickies keine Wechselschuhe, da die Bikeschuhe auch lauftauglich sind, nur ganz leichte Stoffbadeschlappen (vor Jahren auf der Jamtalhütte gekauft) fürs Hotelzimmer/Hütte.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Bei langen Tagestouren mit nicht 100% stabiler Wetterlage in den Bergen ist mein Rucksack nur minimal weniger voll als auf einer Mehrtagestour. Die Anforderungen an das Gepäck sind ja eh fast dieselben:
Werkzeug/Ersatzteile, Regensachen, Windjacke/weste, Wechselshirt+Unterhemd, Kamera, Navi/Handy, Geldbörse, Essen, Trinken.
Da wir meistens in den Teilen der Alpen unterwegs sind, die schön abgeschieden sind, ist auch immer komplette Verpflegung für den Tag mit dabei. Da ist der Rucksack dann mit 3l Wasser drin ruckzuck auch schon bei 7kg.
Dann noch das Protektoren-Gerödel.
Da nehm ich durchaus auch für Tagestouren gern mal das Framie. An das Mehrgewicht am Rad gewöhnt man sich recht schnell, am zweiten Tag fällt es auch beim Rumstolpern schon nicht mehr auf.

Für Mehrtagestouren kommt zusätzlich nur noch ein paar Socken, Unterhose, Hüttenschlafsack (Seide), Outdoorhandtuch, leichte Hüttenschlappen, Zahnbürste/Zahncreme/Kamm/Shampoo mit. In Summe macht das vielleicht ein halbes kg zusätzlich.

Ich nehme auch für alle Touren denselben Rucksack: Evoc FR Tour (ca. 26l in Größe S). Sitzt gut und hat für alle Anforderungen genug Platz.

Am meisten Gewicht spart man, wenn man etwas Wasser weglässt und dafür öfter nachfüllt (Wasserfilter).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juni 2016)

Ich bin ja der Satteltaschenfan, was auch daher kommt, dass ich immer kleine Rahmen habe, wo ich auch nur ne kleine Trinkflasche unterbringe. Die Trinkflasche ist bei mir auch nur back-up für Tourenabschnitte, wo ich keine Wasserversorgung habe und mehr als 1 - 1,5l tu ich mit dem großen Rucksack eigentlich nie rein. Bin bisher immer mit Klickies gefahren, einfach weil ich es gewohnt war. Hatte auch im hochalpinen Gelände nie damit Probleme. Bei mir kommt z.B. die Regenhose in die Satteltasche, wenn die nass und dreckig ist, mag ich die nicht in den Rucksack stopfen. Und bei Regen kommt man schnell dran, ohne im RUcksack kramen zu müssen. Versenkbare Stütze hab ich nicht und hab sie gerade auf Mehrtagestour auch noch nicht vermisst. Da sind die Abfahrten und die Anstiege lang, da genügt Handbetrieb (für mich). Im Gegensatz zu scylla schau ich sehr auf das Gewicht, bin bergauf nicht die Stärkste und möchte mir die Kräfte so für die Abfahrt sparen. Die Qual der Wahl hab ich beim Fahrrad auch nicht, für die Berge ein Fully, one for all sozusagen. 
Ich schleppe aber schon Schuhe mit, so ganz leichte Nylonschuhe vom Gardasee, sehr bequem und man kann damit auch draußen rumlaufen. Wenn die Radlschuhe mal pitschnass sind und man aber abends noch raus muss (weil keine HP), ist man froh, wenn man trockene Füße hat.

Aber ehrlich Mädels: Ich hab noch nie nur zu Trainingszwecken auf Tagestouren einen vollen Rucksack mitgeschleppt! Muss ja meinen Rücken nicht schon im Vorfeld strapazieren. Bin froh, wenn man im Sommer mal nicht so viel Zeug mitschleppen muss und liebe es, mit einem ganz kleinen Rucksack umzufahren. Und trotzdem hatte ich aber auf Mehrtagestour noch nie Probleme mit dem Rucksackgewicht.


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> IIm Gegensatz zu scylla schau ich sehr auf das Gewicht



Wieso Gegensatz, genau das tu ich doch auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Juni 2016)

Aus der Erfahrung des AX von 2014, ohne Gepäcktransport:

Ein Mitfahrer mit Enduro, 160 mm Federweg, 16 kg, sowie 8 kg Rucksack. Immer der schnellste bergauf, obwohl der älteste.
Zweiter Mitfahrer mit AM, 140 mm Federweg, 12,3 kg, sowie ca. 9 kg Rucksack. Immer der letzte bergauf, obwohl der jüngste.
Dazwischen ich, AM, 140 mm Federweg, 14,5 kg, sowie 12 kg Rucksack (Frau halt). Hat aber die Hangabtriebskraft etwas verbessert. Die Gewichte sind inc. gefüllter Trinkblase.

Keiner fuhr mit Gepäck- oder Rahmentaschen. Trinkblase war obligatorisch, allerdings hatte jeder ne Trinkflasche dabei um unterwegs mit selbiger, aus z.B. einer Quelle, Wasser in den Trinksack füllen zu können, ohne diesen aus dem Rucksack fischen zu müssen.
Versenkbare Sattelstütze bei den AMs ja, am Enduro aus Gewichtsgründen nein. Da es beim AX eh lange Auf- und Abfahrten sind, ist die Zeit zum manuellen Absenken wirklich drin, aber die Sattelfahrstühle waren halt dran und wirklich gestört hat mich meiner nicht.

Der Mitfahrer, der sonst jedes Jahr mitgefahren ist fuhr immer mit Race-Hardtail. Geht auch, halt runterwärts etwas langsamer.

Ich hatte eine etwas robustere Regenjacke mit Kapuze, die auch etwas wärmt. Die kam außen an den Rucksack. Ansonsten war ne kurze Regenhose und eine komplette Wechselgarnitur Klamotten dabei (wenn man sich bei nem Sturz vielleicht doch mal was zerreisst bzw. für abends nach dem Duschen), dazu noch Beinlinge, Knielinge, Armlinge. Leichte Hüttenschlappen, Waschzeug (2:1 Shampoo/Duschgel, Zahnpasta, -bürste, Creme, Sonnencreme, Mini-Haarbürste, Nagelfeile, Pinzette).
Hin und wieder hatten wir Unterküfte, die Wäscheservice angeboten haben. Da konnten wir über Nacht die getragenen Klamotten waschen und trocknen lassen. Ansonsten war halt Handwäsche angesagt. Ich habe bei Unterwäsche und Trikot auf Merinowolle gesetzt, das müffelte wenigstens nicht.

Werkzeug (Mini-Ratsche mit verschiedenen Bits, kleinen Leatherman wg. Zange, Reifenheber, Speichenschlüssel, Minitool), Ersatzschlauch, Ersatzspeichen, Latexpampe, Schaltzug, Flickzeug, Klebeband, Kabelbinder, Sternzwirn und dicke Nadel (kann man Flankenrisse im Reifen provisorisch mit flicken und ja, wir hatten einen solchen unterwegs, da lag nämlich ne ehemalige Worldcup-Downhillstrecke auf dem Weg die wir unbedingt mitnehmen mussten), Luftpumpe, Fotoapparat, Handy, Navi, Schmerztabletten (man weiss ja nie, aber keine, die zusätzlich gerinnungshemmend wirken), Verbandszeug inc. verschiedener Klammerpflaster, Ersatzakkus fürs Navi, langes Kabelschloss, Geldbörse, was zu futtern.

Die Jungs hatten den Transalpine mit 30 bzw. 32 l, ich den Transalpine in der Damenausführung mit 25 l. Hat mir gerade so gereicht. Wir waren 7 Tage unterwegs von Sterzing nach Riva, allerdings dabei ein wenig kreuz und quer durch die Dolomiten, weil der Organisator ein paar bestimmte Trails unbedingt abfahren wollte, die nicht auf der direkten Route lagen.

Eine Kletterpassage war dabei, da haben wir die Bikes teilweise "durchgereicht". Das war schon ganz schön haarig, weil man eigentlich beide Hände zum festhalten gebraucht hätte. Tragen ging auch nur auf einer Schulter, da der Platz am Hang nicht ausreichte, um das Rad quer über den Rucksack zu legen. Dabei war dann der Flaschenhalter etwas im Weg, zumindest in meinem Minirahmen.

Beide Mitfahrer fuhren mit Klickies, ich mit Plattform. Zumindest einer hat zugegeben, dass manchmal Plattform besser gewesen wäre. Wir hatten nicht gerade das beste Wetter und die Trails waren zusätzlich rutschig bzw. in den unteren Bereichen "zugeschissen", da der Almabtrieb kurz vorher war.

Protektoren hatten wir nicht dabei, wären machmal sinnvoll gewesen, aber es ging alles gut.

Momentan würde ich so einen Trip nicht mehr schaffen, aber damals war es für mich mit meinen 47-48 kg bei 161 cm Körperlänge und näher an der 50 als an der 40 in Ordnung.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juni 2016)

8kg, 9kg und 12! kg sind viel zuviel  
6kg mit gefüllter Trinkblase max. 6,5kg müssen ausreichen.

Das Werkzeug muss möglichst aufgeteilt werden und das meiste braucht man nicht. Wenn man, wie Scylla außerhalb der Zivilisation unterwegs ist, sieht das etwas anders aus. Sonst kommt man meist täglich in einer Ortschaft vorbei. Dazu gibts im "Reisen, Routen und Reviere" einen Thread (da findet man auch sonst interessante Dinge).
Protektoren braucht man nicht, auf einem AX fährt man anders. Lieber einmal zuviel absteigen, als nicht mehr aufsteigen.
Auch berghoch, egal welches Rad, lieber einmal mehr absteigen und schieben, wenns steil ist, schließlich will man 5,6, 7 und mehr Tage hintereinander fahren.
@Bettina - wie lange haben wir gebraucht  schieben und Tragen bei strömendem Regen, ca. 300hm, ca. 1 Stunde.
z.B. Eisjöchl, ca. 1000hm ab Lazinser Alm, ca. 3 Stdn. schieben und Tragen

Was ich im Gebirge immer dabei hab ist ein Biwaksack und 1 Paar warme Handschuhe.

Bei den Klamotten Zwiebelprinzip, leicht trocknend, die man tagsüber noch an den Rucksack hängen kann, Wolle stinkt nicht und muss die ganze Woche nicht gewaschen werden. Manche Hütten bieten Handtücher und Schlafsack zum Ausleihen, je nach Route kann man sich das Mitschleppen ersparen. 

Wer noch nie ne lange Tour mit schwerem Rucksack gefahren ist, sollte das vor nem AX schon mal getestet haben. Ich denk ich werds mir im Chiemgau auch für einen Tag antun  obwohl ich sonst immer mit Rucksack fahre und auch immer viel drin hab, weil ich so stark schwitze.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Juni 2016)

Naja, da bergauf jeder sein Tempo gefahren ist, hatte jeder alles dabei um sich selbst helfen zu können. Wir hatten bergauf bis zu einer Stunde Unterschied zwischen dem Ersten und dem Letzten. Und wir hatten nicht so viele Ortsberührungen um einkaufen, oder eine Werkstatt aufsuchen zu können. Dazu kam, dass das Enduro ein Piniongetriebe hatte und mein AM Speedhub. Da sind z.B. die passenden Züge in den wenigsten Werkstätten vorrätig. Und die passenden Speichen für ein Hinterrad mit Speedhub auch nicht.

Den Satz Bremsbeläge habe ich vergessen. Ich habe ihn, im Gegensatz zu meinen Mitfahrern, zwar nicht gebraucht, aber sicher ist sicher. Aber natürlich, je leichter der Rucksack desto besser.


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Naja, da bergauf jeder sein Tempo gefahren ist, hatte jeder alles dabei um sich selbst helfen zu können.



Das einzige, was mein Mann uns "teilen" ist die Dämpferpumpe und das 1.Hilfe Set. Alles andere hat bei uns auch jeder selber dabei. Ich wär schon allein zu faul den ganzen Kleinkram immer umzupacken und zu verteilen, das Zeug ist fest installiert im Rucksack drin, egal für welche Touren, ob wir zusammen oder allein unterwegs sind.
Trotzdem ist mein Rucksack auch mit Wasser und Essen für einen ganzen Tag weit entfernt von 12kg. So viel würde ich nicht schleppen wollen, das ist eine Gewichtsregion, wo es mich auf Abfahrten schon extrem stören würde


----------



## lucie (5. Juni 2016)

*12Kilogramm* 

Das sind 12 Tetrapak Milch auf dem Buckel!!! Da habe ich schon manchmal Probleme, so etwas 4 Etagen hochzukanten, auch wenn die Art des Tragens
eher unpraktischer ist, als das Tragen von Lasten auf dem Rücken/den Schultern. Kann mir das schon für eine längere Tagestour nicht vorstellen erst recht nicht für einen Alpencross.


----------



## mtbbee (5. Juni 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Naja, da bergauf jeder sein Tempo gefahren ist, hatte jeder alles dabei um sich selbst helfen zu können. Wir hatten bergauf bis zu einer Stunde Unterschied zwischen dem Ersten und dem Letzten.



Sorry, aber so was geht in meinen Augen gar nicht, daher werden wir auch z.b. ein Multi Tool mitnehmen, 2 Pumpen usw. Gewicht wird unter den Mitfahrern aufgeteilt.

Wir wollen Spaß die Woche zusammen haben und auch zusammen ankommen, notfalls Hilfe leisten wenns erforderlich ist und nicht jeder auf sich alleine gestellt. Es nutzt doch nix, wenn jemand gesundheitlich oder technisch umkippt und ewig auf Hilfe warten muß. Wir werden immer in Sichtweite fahren und zur Stelle sein, wenns erforderlich ist.


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juni 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Sorry, aber so was geht in meinen Augen gar nicht, ....
> 
> Wir werden immer in Sichtweite fahren und zur Stelle sein, wenns erforderlich ist.



Sehe ich auch so. Entweder man macht das zusammen, und dann wird im Tempo des Langsamsten gefahren / in Sichtweite gewartet, oder man muss sich eben Leute im gleichen Leistungsniveau suchen, wenn man's eilig hat


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juni 2016)

Genau so 
Das höchste der Gefühle sind mal 10 min oder ne 1/4 Std. aber an der nächsten Kreuzung oder Abzweigung muss auf jeden Fall gewartet werden.
Einzel fahren geht schon gar nicht, wenn einer mit Handikap dabei ist.

Im Notfall kann mal einer bei klarer Strecke zur Hütte vorfahren und das Ankommen melden, wenn man sieht, dass es sonst bis 18 Uhr nicht reicht.


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber auch keine Flasche mehr, oder? Am Reiserad fahre ich eine kleine Rahmentasche von Vaude. Da geht dann aber auch nur noch eine Flasche in den Rahmen. Beim HT ist der Rahmen ja noch kleiner...




Flaschenhalter für kleine Rahmen oder wenig Platz. Seitliche Öffnung, Flasche mit 600ml paßt gut rein


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter für kleine Rahmen oder wenig Platz. Seitliche Öffnung, Flasche mit 600ml paßt gut rein



Das ist lieb, aber leider paßt bei mir wirklich keine Flasche rein. Auch keine mit einem minimalistischen Halter. Hab ich beides (500 ml Flasche und extrem flacher Halter mit seitlicher Öffnung) probiert (ironischer Weise gibt es aber Bohrungen für nen Falschenhalter). Der Umlenker des Dämpfers braucht einfach zu viel Platz und stößt beim Einfedern gegen die Flasche...  Und das allerbeste: Als ich mich wegen eines Fehlers am Rahmen beim Hersteller beschwert habe, wollte der mir nen Carbonflaschenhalter als Entschädigung anbieten.  Der kennt wohl seine Rahmen auch nicht besonders gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> .... Der kennt wohl seine Rahmen auch nicht besonders gut...



Scheint das Thema überhaupt zu sein  Die sollten mal 4 Wochen so klein sein wie wir


----------



## w69 (6. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das ist lieb, aber leider paßt bei mir wirklich keine Flasche rein. Auch keine mit einem minimalistischen Halter. Hab ich beides (500 ml Flasche und extrem flacher Halter mit seitlicher Öffnung) probiert (ironischer Weise gibt es aber Bohrungen für nen Falschenhalter). Der Umlenker des Dämpfers braucht einfach zu viel Platz und stößt beim Einfedern gegen die Flasche...  Und das allerbeste: Als ich mich wegen eines Fehlers am Rahmen beim Hersteller beschwert habe, wollte der mir nen Carbonflaschenhalter als Entschädigung anbieten.  Der kennt wohl seine Rahmen auch nicht besonders gut...



Du könntest den Flaschenhalter in dem Fall unter dem Unterrohr befestigen. 
Dafür brauch es auch keine Schrauben. Zwei Kabelbinder rum und gut ist.


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juni 2016)

Da mußte dann während dem Fahren auch erst mal hinlangen können


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2016)

Habt ihr's so eilig, dass ihr nicht mal zum Trinken stehen bleiben könnt?


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Habt ihr's so eilig, dass ihr nicht mal zum Trinken stehen bleiben könnt?



Danke   , das denke ich mir auch jedes mal, wenn es um die Diskussion der tollen Flaschenhalter geht ...
Da werden teilweise im Grammbereich Gewichtsersparnisse gefeiert und dann bindet man sich solche Klötze ans Bike ... 

P.s. Es leider nur ein "gefällt mir" Daumen möglich, scylla ...


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juni 2016)

Kommt ihr mal in mein Alter  da kann man beim Anhalten nicht mehr ne halbe Flasche auf einmal trinken  und die Zeit die ich dabei verlier, kann ich doch nie wieder aufholen


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kommt ihr mal in mein Alter  da kann man beim Anhalten nicht mehr ne halbe Flasche auf einmal trinken  und die Zeit die ich dabei verlier, kann ich doch nie wieder aufholen



Genau, so schaut's aus ... 
... und zum Anschieben ist auch nicht immer jemand da ...


----------



## Aninaj (6. Juni 2016)

w69 schrieb:


> Da werden teilweise im Grammbereich Gewichtsersparnisse gefeiert und dann bindet man sich solche Klötze ans Bike ...



Wie meinst du das mit den "Klötzen"? Irgendwie muss ich ja Wasser transportieren... 

Ich finde Scyllas Argument schlüssig, lieber etwas unveränderliches am Rad unterzubringen, aber wenn nicht mal nen Falschenhalter ran paßt, wird das mit was anderem auch nicht besser. Und bevor ich alles im Rucksack hab, versuche ich doch lieber irgendwas am Rad unterzubringen, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Und bevor ich alles im Rucksack hab, versuche ich doch lieber irgendwas am Rad unterzubringen, oder seh ich das falsch?



Das wird wieder auf persönliche Präferenzen auslaufen: ich trage lieber einen schweren Rucksack (aber siehe oben!) als ein schweres Radl. Wobei mir schleierhaft bleibt, was frau dabei haben muss, um 12kg mitzuschleppen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das wird wieder auf persönliche Präferenzen auslaufen: ich trage lieber einen schweren Rucksack (aber siehe oben!) als ein schweres Radl. Wobei mir schleierhaft bleibt, was frau dabei haben muss, um 12kg mitzuschleppen???



Das erscheint mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz logisch. Wieviel % der Strecke trägst du denn das Rad und wieviel % der Strecke "trägt" das Rad, statt deinem Rücken, das zusätzliche Gewicht? Und wenn du das Rad trägst, trägst du das Gewicht ja so oder so. Das Gesamtpaket Rad + Rucksack + Gewicht ändert sich ja nicht. Wenn du damit gut klarkommst, ist das natürlich egal, aber bei langen Radreisen bin ich immer froh, wenn mein Radl das Gewicht in den Packtaschen hat und ich den Rücken frei = Gar kein Rucksack.

12kg finde ich jetzt auch etwas heftig. Soviel habe ich ja nicht mal bei meinen Wanderungen inkl. Schlafgedöns und Kocherkram dabei (max. 9kg), aber der Rucksackinhalt is ja genauso individuell wie wir alle


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juni 2016)

Ist die Flasche nicht am Rad, brauch ich entweder im oder am Rucksack Platz für die Flasche. Oder der Trinksack ist mit 2 oder 3 l gefüllt, ergo nimmt auch wieder viel Platz im Rucksack weg. Flasche am Rad ist schnell und fast jederzeit greifbar, schnell mal nachfüllbar und im Rucksack ist weniger drin und weniger Gewicht und mehr Platz...so ganz grob mal 
Der Trinksack ist halt super beim Berghochfahren, jederzeit kann man ein Schlückchen nehmen.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juni 2016)

@Mausoline Also was jetzt: Trinkblase oder Flasche? 

Beides finde ich auch als Vieltrinkerin a bissl übertrieben ...

@Aninaj  Gewicht am Rücken vs Gewicht am Rad: beim Fahren ist es bestimmt egal, wo das Gewicht schwerwiegt, aber beim Schieben/Tragen, was auf Trailorientierten Mehrtagestouren durchaus häufiger vorkommen kann, finde ich weniger Gewicht am Rad schon vorteilhaft.


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Aninaj  Gewicht am Rücken vs Gewicht am Rad: beim Fahren ist es bestimmt egal, wo das Gewicht schwerwiegt, aber beim Schieben/Tragen, was auf Trailorientierten Mehrtagestouren durchaus häufiger vorkommen kann, finde ich weniger Gewicht am Rad schon vorteilhaft.



Interessant! Ich seh das genau andersrum.
An 2-3 kg zusätzlich am Rad gewöhne ich mich recht schnell, auch bei technischen Abfahrten wo man viel mit dem Rad arbeiten muss (versetzen etc). 2-3 kg zusätzlich auf dem Rücken finde ich dagegen viel störender, gerade auch bei Abfahrten, selbst wenn der Rucksack gut und fest sitzt.
Das Zusatz-Gewicht ist halt mal ruckzuck mehr als 1m weiter unten, wenn ich Framie am Unterrohr vs schweren Rucksack auf dem Rücken vergleiche, Stichwort Schwerpunkt. Auf steilen, ausgesetzten Gebirgstrails ist das für mich relevant, es fühlt sich besser an, wenn ich nicht so viel Gewicht "über" mir habe.
Beim Tragen ist es egal wo das Gewicht genau ist, letztendlich liegt das Rad auf dem Rucksack und der Rucksack auf mir, also trage ich einfach alles, und die ganze Last liegt auf meinen Rucksackriemen, egal wo es drin steckt. Mein Rad liegt sogar sicherer mit einem Framie dran.
Beim Schieben ist es für mich eigentlich auch vorteilhaft, wenn das Gewicht eher am Rad ist. Das Rad steht ja immer noch auf dem Boden auf und "trägt" sein eigenes Gewicht, während ich einen Rucksack voll auf mir habe. Klar, die Hubarbeit den Berg hoch muss ich so oder so verrichten, aber allein schon wenn ich mal eine Sekunde stehen bleibe um zu verschnaufen hab ich es mit einem leichteren Rucksack besser.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Ist die Flasche nicht am Rad, brauch ich entweder im oder am Rucksack Platz für die Flasche. Oder der Trinksack ist mit 2 oder 3 l gefüllt, ergo nimmt auch wieder viel Platz im Rucksack weg. Flasche am Rad ist schnell und fast jederzeit greifbar, schnell mal nachfüllbar und im Rucksack ist weniger drin und weniger Gewicht und mehr Platz...so ganz grob mal
> Der Trinksack ist halt super beim Berghochfahren, jederzeit kann man ein Schlückchen nehmen.



Also bei meinem Vergleich "Flasche" vs "Framie" geht's ja nicht um den Platz im Rucksack. Statt des Getränks wandern ja dafür andere Sachen aus dem Rucksack raus. Der Platzbedarf bleibt sich also gleich, bzw ist bei meinem Framie deutlich mehr aus dem rucksack draußen, weil es mehr Platz im Rahmen einnehmen kann als eine Trinkflasche.
Wie gesagt, wenn ich Framie (bei meinem Größe "S" passen 3kg rein, wenn ich gezielt die schweren Sachen dort rein gebe) und Flasche vergleiche, hab ich mit Framie am Rad und Flasche im Rucksack deutlich mehr Gewicht und Platz im Rucksack gespart als mit Flasche am Rad und "alles was ins Framie passt" im Rucksack. Zumal die Flasche ja irgendwann leer wird und dann gar nix mehr wiegt.

Hier scheint es jedenfalls sehr unterschiedliche Philosophien zu geben!
Ich glaube fast, das heißt doch mal Auspobieren für unsere @Aninaj.
Mal ein paar Klötzchen ans Rad binden und schauen, wie sich das anfühlt (ruhig für 2 Touren fahren, einen Tag Gewöhnung brauch ich schon für das schwerere Rad). Und dann mal ein paar Klötzchen in den Rucksack und schauen, wie das ist (auch 2 Touren lang probieren, das braucht auch Gewöhnung)


----------



## Bettina (7. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Mausoline Also was jetzt: Trinkblase oder Flasche?


Ganz klar beides. Flasche mit nicht nur Wasser drin und Blase mit nur Wasser.


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juni 2016)

Ich seh schon, sollte ich jemals einen Alpencross oder sowas fahren hab ich echt ein Gepäck Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (7. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, sollte ich jemals einen Alpencross oder sowas fahren hab ich echt ein Gepäck Problem


Wieso? Da du groß genug bist, geht an deinen Rahmen eine Flasche und einen passenden Rucksack hast du. Es braucht also nur noch einen Termin und ein Ziel


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juni 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wieso? Da du groß genug bist, geht an deinen Rahmen eine Flasche und einen passenden Rucksack hast du. Es braucht also nur noch einen Termin und ein Ziel



Groß genug ja.
Macht vieles einfacher

Nur irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl selbst der Rucksack wird zu klein bei meinem Krempel und wenn ich die kg Angaben höre


----------



## gerison (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann's nur bestätigen: Je mehr Gewicht vom Rucksack aufs Rad hinunter wandert, desto besser. Schwerpunkt wird tiefer und das ganze System Biker+Rad agiler. Bei Mehrtagestouren (also 2 bis unendlich) mit Bekleidung für jede Wetterlage (einschließlich Zivilkleidung (light) für die Pizzeria am Abend) verzichte ich daher auf Trinkblase (und liege ca bei 5kg beim Rucksack); wobei im Rahmen bei mir eine 1l Flasche Platz findet, in trockenen Gebieten habe ich mit einer Halterung von Elite noch einen Flaschenhalter am Oberrohr fixiert, womit ich auf 2 Liter komme, damit bin ich immer gut (auch trialmäßig bergab-)gefahren (tendiere aber gerade dazu auf die Flasche am Oberrohr zu verzichten; würde mir aber lediglich nur einen Liter in die Trinkblase geben, nicht mehr).

Wenn man mehrere Tage netto über 8 Stunden am Tag am Weg ist, ist es auch schon wurscht wenn man in Summe 5 min aufwendet um seine Sattelstütze "manuell" abzusenken. Sollte es aber hingegen ein Problem mit einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze geben, könnte das Tourbeendend sein, gleiches gilt für ein abgerissenes und verbogenes Schaltwerk (weil man hängenbleibt) oder ein abgebrochener Bremshebel (nach einem banalen Umfaller) einer gebrochenen Schulter oder Handgelenkt, insofern fährt man auch defensiver und nicht am Rand des technisch Möglichen, womit ich schon bei der nächsten Frage zum Bike selber bin.

Fahren sollte man das Bike, das man kennt und mit dem man schon mehrere Touren gefahren ist. Ob 100mm, 120mm oder 160mm Federweg, ob Fully oder Hardtail, das finde ich für welchen X auch immer wurscht. Das hängt nur von den eigenen Vorlieben und Fähigkeiten ab, die man bereits hat. Eine derartige Tour ist nicht das richtige Terrain um Neues auszuprobieren. Nach 2500hm am Tacho stellt sich auch die Frage nicht mehr, ob ich die Wurzelpassage bergauf jetzt mit dem Fully noch fahren kann oder mit einem Hardtail bereits schieben muss. Spätestens nachdem der Fully-Fahrer die Wurzelpassage geschafft hat, schiebt auch er.

Meine Xes bin ich mit Rädern mit vorne/hinten 135/120mm und 160/160mmm gefahren. Ich brauch was Kreuzschonendes und etwas, mit dem ich bergab nicht vorhandenes Publikum nachhaltig beeindrucken kann und seis dadurch, dass ich nach einer Gewaltbrezn trotzdem weiterfahre; ich fahre daher ein stabiles Fully. Beim Rad war mir wichtig, dass ich damit schon einige 100km im Sattel war und der auch wirklich passt und gut eingestellt ist, die Reifen einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Pannensicherheit bieten, wobei der vordere guten Grip haben und der hintere leicht rollen sollte.

Sehr gut schreibt zu dem Thema übrigens der Albrecht auf transalp.info. Als ich vor zig Jahren angefangen habe, habe ich mich an seinen Tipps und seiner Packliste orientiert. War ein guter Start; mittlerweile habe ich meinen eigenen Groove gefunden.

Viel spaß beim Alpen-X

gerald

Ps: jetzt hab ich doch glatt im Frauenforum gepostet, naja war ja auch keine frauenspezifische Fragestellung. Da mich auf meinem Touren immer meine Freundin begleitet, gilt der obige Post auch für Sie. Sie fährt auch jetzt 160/160 Fully (vorher 145/120), keine Trinkblase und kleine Flasche im Rahmendreieck (Trek Slash) und hat es aber im Gegensatz zu mir nicht notwendig jemanden zu beindrucken. so long...


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Mausoline Also was jetzt: Trinkblase oder Flasche?
> 
> Beides finde ich auch als Vieltrinkerin a bissl übertrieben .......




 Hab ich das nicht weiter oben schon gesagt

Flasche bei mir auf jeden Fall, paßt ja eh nur ne Kleine, und den Sack für trockene Strecken


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Juni 2016)

nun, nachdem meine "chefin" sich gestern hier etwas amüsiert hatte (weil sie ja ebendieselben fragen in ihrer anfangszeit hatte), wir alpenbewohner sind (folglich ist jede ausfahrt ein element eines AC ), geb ich hier meinen/ihren/unseren senf dazu.

vorab gilt es zu klären:

1.) was will ich?
a) eine strecke durchmessen mit leuten, die gerne flott unterwegs sind. klassischer AC halt.
b) die landschaft genießen, was anschauen und eben so nebenbei von A nach B kommen
c) egal wie das rad den berg raufkommt, die geilsten trails finden (@scylla ´s und auch unser zugang )
d) mischform
e) menschen meiden und biwakieren (ist so damisch, dass ich darauf nicht eingehe)

2.) wie will ich 1.) durchführen?
a) geguidet mit materialtransport (die anbieter decken 1 a-d ab)?
b) ungeguidet
c) ungeguidet mit eigenem begleitfahrzeug (dazu am ende...)

bei 2a: ist klar: kaum gepäck, weil das fährt eh im auto mit. bike je nach ausschreibung.
1a+2b: leichtes bike mit wenig gepäck
1b+2a: das bike (wenn mehrere vorhanden) auf den ich mich im schnitt am wohlsten fühle.

1c+2a: leichtes rad und leichtes gepäck. warum? weil erfahrungsgemäß bei geguideten touren der rudeltrieb, machogehabe und testosteron der männlichen teilnehmer zu enormen körperlichen verschleißerscheinungen führen. selber in den urzeiten mal miterlebt, erst mitgehechelt, dann gelacht und nach 14 tagen die anderen, verschlissenen in XXmiglia bemitleidet. anmerkung: leichtes bike, weil die meisten guides bergab eh schieben lassen, wenns schwer wird. protektoren also sinnlos.
1c+2b: am schwersten zu beantwortende kombi: einmal sehnst du dich bergauf nachn leichten bike, dann wiederum bergab nach dem schweren. je nach verträglichkeit von schiebepassagen bergab vs schiebepassagen bergauf. oder lust und laune. ist enorm subjektiv und tagesgangsabhängig. im zweifelsfall das bike, das am meisten verwendet wird.

zu 2c: wir machens nur mehr so: vier leute, ein auto (bus, optional). schlafen im bus oder in quartieren. wer das fahrzeug überstellt, hat einen rasttag, kann einkaufen oder noch ein kurze toour machen (oder dan andern, verdurstenden mit bier entgegenkommen ). weiterer vorteil: je nach größe des kfz und logistik (bikes am dach, heck, träger oder gar hänger) kann man nahezu ungegrenzt ersatzteile und gewadn sowie bier mitführen. da ohnehin viele nicht zuhause starten, stellt sich die frage der an+heimreise eh immer wieder. mit dem ausgeklügelten überstellungssystem der zweiheimischen entfallen alle diesbezüglichen sorgen (wie komm i zu mein auto? nimmt der zug wohl räder mit? brauch ich mit dem zug von zb xxmiglia nicht länger nach genf als mit dem bike zuvor hin???).

am ende zum gepäck und zum wasser:
- ich schreck mich immer bei tagestouren über meinen schweren rucksack und sag "heast, der is ja gleich schwer wie bei einem cross!". ja ist er. einen patschen pickt man auch bei einer tagestour. multitool, bremspackl und kabelbinder sind immer mit. eine speiche weniger ist auch eine woche lang egal, wenn man/frau das ganze südländisch gelassen betrachtet. wenn die bremscheibe flöten geht oder das schaltwerk sich verbaschiedet, hilft nur variante 2c (da ist neben dem ersatzteillager und einer person, die zeit hat, sachen zu besorgen und zu reparieren, ja immer ein bike zuviel, hehe. und selbst wenns nicht grad passt, ists besser als ein bike zuwenig).

- wasser: trinken wir echt überbewertet. in den ostalpen, die übermäßig erschlossen  (außer in den meisten von euch weniger bekannten randgebieten) ist verdursten bei geschickter und logischer routenwahl kaum möglich. 1 liter reicht. meist ist bachwasser trinkbar (blick nach oben, ob rinder udgl), brunnenwasser sowieso und es gibt immer wieder labestationen.

bitte keine trinkflaschen (die liegen immer wo am weg rum) und keine verhuzeltaschen am bike, es droht verhaftung durch die stylepolizei. ist eher unnötig, denn am besten trägt sich ein bike, wenn der rucksack prallvoll ist. dann liegt es sogar bei den eher unvorteilhaften evocbeuteln, die ja alle beíkebergsteiger haben müssen , halbwegs am rucksack, ohne einem den buckel runterrutschen zu wollen...

so, genug des ergusses.


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juni 2016)

Ich glaub die Ausführungen von zweiheimischen muss ich mir mal aufmalen oder ich bin heute einfach nicht so Aufnahmefähig


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Ausführungen von zweiheimischen muss ich mir mal aufmalen



kannst du sie auch tanzen? 
*duckundweg*


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> kannst du sie auch tanzen?
> *duckundweg*



Auh ja ...


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> kannst du sie auch tanzen?
> *duckundweg*





nur wenn du mitmachst


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit den "Klötzen"? Irgendwie muss ich ja Wasser transportieren...
> 
> Ich finde Scyllas Argument schlüssig, lieber etwas unveränderliches am Rad unterzubringen, aber wenn nicht mal nen Falschenhalter ran paßt, wird das mit was anderem auch nicht besser. Und bevor ich alles im Rucksack hab, versuche ich doch lieber irgendwas am Rad unterzubringen, oder seh ich das falsch?



Kann ja jede/r so machen wie er oder sie will, mir ging es um den Widerspruch einerseits Gewichtstuning anderseits Klötze  ans Bike binden ...
... und es kann eigentlich fast immer mindestens zwei Meinungen zu einem Thema geben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> nur wenn du mitmachst



oh je, dann musst du aber auf deine Zehen aufpassen


----------



## trautsichnix (9. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, sollte ich jemals einen Alpencross oder sowas fahren hab ich echt ein Gepäck Problem [/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> fahr mit ein Sherpa der schleppt die Getränke ist Tradition


----------



## Hofbiker (11. Juni 2016)

Um dir die Frage zu erleichtern, habe ich dir Bilder vom einem AX-Rad angehängt. 

Der begegnete mir letzte Woche zweimal, im Montafon und Bludenz


----------



## scylla (12. Juni 2016)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Um dir die Frage zu erleichtern, habe ich dir Bilder vom einem AX-Rad angehängt.
> 
> Der begegnete mir letzte Woche zweimal, im Montagen und Bludenz




Wir haben in den Westalpen mal einen Hochradfahrer getroffen, der zuvor bereits schon Frankreich durchquert hatte, und ans Meer nach Italien wollte.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juni 2016)

Ich würd aber das Gepäck gleichmäßiger verteilen


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juni 2016)

Also, die Klamotten sind aber nicht stilecht zu dem Laufrad.


----------



## Aninaj (19. Juni 2016)

Ich war die letzten Tage ein bißchen testen bzgl. der Radwahl und habe mein Fully ordentlich die Berge hoch und runter gejagt (so gut es bei dem Wetter eben ging  ) und werde wohl damit auch den Alpencross angehen. Es ist nur unwesentlich schwerer als mein HT, bietet dafür aber mehr Reserven, besonders bergab. Ich fahre darauf nicht schlechter als auf dem HT (was ich bisher immer gedacht habe) und richtig schwieriges Gelände (für mein Verhältnis) werde ich in den Alpen eh nicht fahren.

Jetzt wird nur die Unterbringung von Zeugs am Rad eine sehr ausgeklügelte Technik erfordern


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juni 2016)

Jetzt bringste nä. WoE dein Zeugs alles mit, dann packen wir mal Probe und fahren einen Tag mit AX-Gepäck


----------



## Aninaj (19. Juni 2016)

Bin grad dabei ne Rucksack-Packliste zu erstellen... ohje. Orientiere mich an dem, was ich persönlich vom Wandern kennen und was andere für ihre TransAlp so mitschleppen.

Aktuell liege ich bei 7,9 kg inkl. 2 Liter Wasser, da ja aktuell noch alles in den Rucksack muss und da fehlen auch noch ein paar Kleinteile. Finde ich ganz schön schwer  

Und daher auch schon wieder Fragen 

(1) Macht es Sinn mit nur 1 Liter Wasser zu rechnen, weil es genug Möglichkeiten gibt aufzufüllen? Nehmt ihr Jodtabletten mit?
(2) kurze (knapp über's Knie) oder lange Regenhose? 
(3) eine zweite kurze Hose und Beinlinge oder eine lange Hose oder gar keine zweite Hose?
(4) was zieht ihr zum schlafen an? (Übernachtung ist auf Hütten geplant, Hüttenschlafsack ist schon "eingepackt")

Leider ist mein Rucksack grad nicht Einsatzfähig... mir fehlt die eine Schnalle für den Brustgurt und ohne geht's ned. Hoffe ich finde die noch, oder irgendwo Ersatz. Daher wird Testfahren grad schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. Juni 2016)

Ja, zu schwer.
Ich wiege alle Sachen ab. Wenn ich mich nicht entscheiden kann oder ne gleichwertige Alternative hab, nehm ich das leichtere.
Wichtig, das was sich auch sonst beim Biken bewährt, ist auch gut fürn AX.

zu 1) Bist du Magenempfindlich oder so? Nein, dann keine Jodtabletten. Wie oben, nicht aus einem stehenden Wasser, sondern das Wasser, das über mehrere oder viele Steine drüberfließt, und Weidetiere sollten auch nicht daneben oder darüber stehn.
Was fahrt ihr denn für ne Route? Das kann man vorweg schon etwas abschätzen, wieviel Wasser es da hat.
zu 2) Wenns richtig regnet, bringt die bis zum Knie nicht viel. Es läuft auch eher in die Schuhe rein 
zu 3) Ich nehm 2 kurze Hosen, keine Baggy, und meine Knielinge, dazu meine Kniestrümpfe. Wenns richtig kalt ist, z.B. morgens bei der Abfahrt vom Berg, zieh ich über die Kurze meine Powerstretchhose. Diese ist auch meine Hose für abends. Vermutlich noch eine alte dünne 3/4 Gymhose, je nach Wettervorhersage und Gewicht.
zu 4) ein ganz dünnes (vielgewaschenes altes) Shirt oder ein Funktionsunterhemd, das ich auch tagsüber tragen könnte. Wenns kalt wird, was man sonst hat drüberziehn


----------



## Aninaj (19. Juni 2016)

Das angegeben Gewicht ist nur die Summer der gewogenen Teile  Hab noch nix gepackt.

1) grundsätzlich nicht, aber in Ägypten hat's mich z.B. mal richtig weg gehauen... aber Jodtabletten wiegen ja jetzt auch ned die Welt ... 
2) Also die lange Hose...
3) mit "kurzer Hose" meinst du dann eher so Rennradhosen? Baggy versteh ich jetzt mal als die stylischen MTB Hosen...
4) okay, hab ich auch so geplant 

Also noch nicht wirklich weniger geworden  Aber dann kann ich am WE ja sicher noch den einen oder anderen Tipp von euch einsammeln.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ....
> 3) mit "kurzer Hose" meinst du dann eher so Rennradhosen? Baggy versteh ich jetzt mal als die stylischen MTB Hosen...
> ...



Rennradhose   jep, Hose mit Einsatz ohne eine stylische drüber zu ziehen


----------



## Aninaj (19. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Rennradhose   jep, Hose mit Einsatz ohne eine stylische drüber zu ziehen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juni 2016)

Ich hab immer 2 kurze Bikehosen dabei (man kann sich auch mal eine zerreissen) und Beinlinge. 1 Baggy, aber die hab ich an. Ich nehm auch nur eine lange Regenhose mit, in höheren Lagen ist das auch ein guter Kälteschutz. Wenn du da in einen Regen kommst, bist gleich bei 1-stelligen Temperaturen. Nachts nur Unterhose und T-Shirt (gleichzeitig Abendshirt). 1 dünner Fleecpulli für abends, zugleich bei kalten Abfahrten (den schwitzt man da ja nicht an), trocknet schnell bzw. nimmt erst gar keine Flüssigkeit auf. Für Abends hab ich eine superleichte Abzipphose. Ich nehm auch immer zusätzliche Schuhe mit, das ist dann abends angenehmer, wenn man nicht in die nassen Bikeschuhe muss und keine Halbpension gebucht hat. Auf Hütten reichen natürlich evtl. Socken (möchte ich persönlich aber auch nicht). Wechseltrikot und Wechselunterhemd, Ärmlinge, 2 Paar Socken. Wenn man dann abends mal  nicht zum Waschen kommt, hat man am nächsten Tag dann trotzdem noch was frisches zum Anziehen.
2 Liter Wasser finde ich im Rucksack zuviel. Kann dein Freund / Mann nicht noch ne Reserveflasche mitschleppen? Aus Bächen hab ich noch nie getrunken, allerdings gibt es wirklich oft irgendwelche Brunnen oder Hütten etc. Wir hatten allerdings mal im Vinschgau / Ultental einen Tag, da hatte ALLES zu (Dienstag), jede Hütte, jede Wirtschaft, alles Ruhetag oder aufgegeben! 1700hm und über 50km ohne Einkehr bzw. Verpflegung. Aber ein Brunnen wäre da sicher auch aufzutreiben gewesen. An Ersatzteilen hab ich nur Bremsbeläge (1 Satz) und Schaltauge dabei.
Ach ja, je nach Höhe gehören auch noch lange Handschuhe in den Rucksack.


----------



## zweiheimischer (21. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> (1) Macht es Sinn mit nur 1 Liter Wasser zu rechnen, weil es genug Möglichkeiten gibt aufzufüllen? Nehmt ihr Jodtabletten mit?
> (2) kurze (knapp über's Knie) oder lange Regenhose?
> (3) eine zweite kurze Hose und Beinlinge oder eine lange Hose oder gar keine zweite Hose?
> (4) was zieht ihr zum schlafen an? (Übernachtung ist auf Hütten geplant, Hüttenschlafsack ist schon "eingepackt")



diesmal ich und nicht die chefin :

ad 1: 1 liter reicht im normalfall. situationsbedingt einfüllen. ich sauf mich vorm wegfahren gleich mal an und nutze unterwegs jede wasserquelle. jod: bei normaler nahrungs- und flüssigkeitszufuhr nur bei reaktornahen touren nötig. 
ad 2: in den alpen lange regenhose. im idealfall lässt sie sich übern schuhrand stülpen, sodass das wasser nicht in den schuh reinrinnt und bei goreschuhen, wie @scylla bemängelt, drinnen bleibt.... ausserdem ists wärmer.
ad 3: zwei dünne kurze (eine kann ja gewaschen werden und am rucksack trocknen). dazu eine knielange sportunterhose oder legging für kalte tage und die hütte. baggy fürn style beim runterfahren. beinlinge sind fürs RR.
ad 4: wechselgwand oder noch weniger, je nach temperatur und vorhandensein des hüschlasa. gehörschutz für lagernächtigungen nicht vergessen. wanderer schnarchen.

und wenns wetter so bleibt, würd ich heuer sowieso einen saharacross ansetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (21. Juni 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> und wenns wetter so bleibt, würd ich heuer sowieso einen saharacross ansetzen.



Dann müssen wir aber das mit der Radwahl noch mal zur Diskussion stellen


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juni 2016)

Na da würde dann mal ein Fatbike sinnvoll sein 
Ansonsten grübel ich noch was ein "hüschlasa" ist


----------



## Alumini (21. Juni 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> "HüSchlaSa"


So deutlicher?


----------



## lucie (22. Juni 2016)

...bei einer alcroto im hüschlasa eine schlasüta vernaschen, hmmm... 

Wäre mal eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Juni 2016)

Bzgl. Wasser, das nehme ich immer aus Brunnen oder frisches Wasser aus den 6Bergquellen. Ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme.


----------

